# Rough Scaled....



## swingonthespiral (Apr 2, 2007)

This website is helping me put such a dent in my bank account....

After looking at the Snake Ranch Website I have fallen in love with these little Rough Scaled Pythons..... so very very cute....

Anyone got pics? and an approx damage to the bank account figures?

Cheers


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 2, 2007)

they will set you back 10k a PAIR


----------



## hornet (Apr 2, 2007)

$10,000 for a pair


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2007)

The first time I saw them offered for sale they were $25k a pair (but that was early days).

Considering John refers to GTPs as the poor mans rough scale I wonder how cheap he will be selling his GTPs when he gets them breeding


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 2, 2007)

hornet said:


> $10,000 for a pair



yep thay were $16 000 2 or 3 years ago i think


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 2, 2007)

oh well looks like I'll have to pay off my car first.... or sell my little brother.... hes no use to me lol


----------



## hornet (Apr 2, 2007)

$16,000 last season


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 2, 2007)

$24 k or so 2 seasons ago last season $18k or so this season $10k, I think the price is droping so fast becuase they arent as attractive as a GTP or even a bredli, but they are rarer. I still like them, but they definatly arent the best looking snakes around.

Kane


----------



## hornet (Apr 2, 2007)

they are stunning, i would choose one over a bredli or gtp anyday


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 2, 2007)

i love thier eyes.... wouldnt choose them over a bredli or a GTP though.... bredlis are my favourite and GTPs are my dream pythons.... dribbles.....


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 2, 2007)

Im not saying they are ugly, I will definatly be trying to get a pair or 2 down the track, plus they have a head to kill for, but I'm going on colour's, fluro green or orange and cream coloration smashes the brown of a RSP.

Kane


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 2, 2007)

hornet said:


> they are stunning, i would choose one over a bredli or gtp anyday



agred


----------



## josho (Apr 2, 2007)

i would get a pair tommorow if us vic people could keep them


----------



## liasis (Apr 2, 2007)

if your going to spend 10k on them get albino instead thats what im gonna do


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 2, 2007)

liasis said:


> if your going to spend 10k on them get albino instead thats what im gonna do



na too common


----------



## liasis (Apr 2, 2007)

roughies are going to just as common and they look half as good as albino olives


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 2, 2007)

you can call me crazy but albinos dont really float my boat..... would rather spend it on GTP's


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 2, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> $24 k or so 2 seasons ago last season $18k or so this season $10k, I think the price is droping so fast becuase they arent as attractive as a GTP or even a bredli, but they are rarer. I still like them, but they definatly arent the best looking snakes around.
> 
> Kane



I'd prefer the roughie over either of those others any day =) they have such a cute comical face


----------



## hornet (Apr 2, 2007)

albinos are going to be worthless soon, everyone is gonna have them so if you planning to buy to make money forget about it, the market will be flooded soon, i'm getting a possible het darwin on the off chace i will eventuslly produce albinos but not for the money, they just look cool, altho i would prefer a rsp


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, if they went down about $6k per pair one season, then $8k per pair the following season (this season), will they go down $10k next season? How much would that make them?  Maybe we'll all get some after all  Jokes aside it'll be interesting to see what they do. The average pet keeper probably won't be too fussed about a rough looking Carpet Python with less colour and extra long teeth, but people more familiar with pythons will appreciate that they are quite different and unique and there will certainly be a very enthusiastic group of Rough-scaled Python lovers among those who aren't just looking for colourful eye candy snakes. Looking purely at price, I don't think it'll be long at all before they're the poor man's Chondro rather than the other way 'round, but to a 'roughy' lover, no doubt that will be an unfair insult. I'm no Chondro fan at all so it doesn't mean much, but I'd rather a Rough-scaled Python.


----------



## snakeitup (Apr 2, 2007)

Worthless is a very strong word hornet, it will be a few years before the price of albinos drops to a "worthless" amount. There are now also morphs within the albino darwin such as the lavander phase and possible the paradox which can be seen in the new reptiles aus mag.


----------



## hornet (Apr 2, 2007)

i didnt literally mean worthless but very cheap, like woma or bhp price


----------



## Retic (Apr 2, 2007)

There are way more GTP's around than albinos so it will take at least 10 years before the price drops to woma levels.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 2, 2007)

hornet said:


> they are stunning, i would choose one over a bredli or gtp anyday


 
Yep, so would i!! I personally dont go for bright colours in reptiles. The more drab and faded, the better! I think RSP's are brilliant. Love the heads on them and i think they'll remain a mysterious python in captivity - not letting the keeper ever get inside their heads and learn too much about them.

But since i don't own RSP's, what do i know??


----------



## snakeitup (Apr 2, 2007)

not for many years will they be the price of womas or bhps's, i think ash is right on the mark with 10 years.


----------



## wil (Apr 2, 2007)

I love RSP'S they look so good in real lfe!
there head looks awesome!
im not a big fan of gtp's though!
but everyone has different tastes!
wil


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 2, 2007)

boa said:


> There are way more GTP's around than albinos so it will take at least 10 years before the price drops to woma levels.


 
Yes, but you would have to agree that the husbandry is a little eaiser with albino darwins than GTP's.
IMO a newbie could purchase a pair of albino darwins as first snakes and breed them no worries.

What i mean is, easy too look after and breed large clutch numbers, spreading around the country like wildfire , i dont think it will take too long for the prices to come down.

Personally i want the prices to stay high as long as possible with all the "top shelf" reptiles, to me it proves that someone really really wants somthing if they are prepared to pay top dollar for it.

JMO

Donk


----------



## hornet (Apr 2, 2007)

i was more expection around 15-20 years for a real price drop


----------



## wokka (Apr 2, 2007)

Roughies are an easy snake to keep and no worries as a first snake. GTP's need that extra bit of care.


----------



## hazzard (Apr 2, 2007)

Have to agree and disagree with everyone if that makes sense. As for drab, they are sometimes and sometimes not! Yes they change colour ! They are stunners and can resemble the contrast seen in a wheatbelt stimmy! Muche more interesting than greens IMO. They don't just sit there! 

Enjoy


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 2, 2007)

*You*



josho said:


> i would get a pair tommorow if us vic people could keep them



You would get everything if you were allowed to keep them, come to think of it I would too.


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2007)

Stunning hazzard, are day old chickens common food for theses guys? How easy are they t get onto rats??


----------



## hazzard (Apr 2, 2007)

quails actually, easy to swap over but why bother. They are very similar nutritionally and much cheaper. However to answer you question they switch in about 3-4 scented feeds!


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for that, i'll have a pair of these one day......
I was lucky enough to hold one in WA last year. To see and feel them in the flesh is something else, beautiful snake for sure.


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 2, 2007)

Id prefer albino darwin or gtp over one of those. Yeah they have a nice face and pattern, but honestly id never seen one before, and after seeing those pictures.. they did nothing for me, NO wow factor there at all!! Id prefer Gtp and albinos over a rough!


----------



## -Peter (Apr 2, 2007)

theres a male RSP available in the Tin Nias Benefit auction. Kinkly donated by John Weigel and co


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 2, 2007)

consequence said:


> theres a male RSP available in the Tin Nias Benefit auction. Kinkly donated by John Weigel and co


 
Are you saying John Weigel is kinky:lol: .....very interesting...... 

Donk


----------



## GreatSage (Apr 2, 2007)

"NO wow factor there at all!!"

They look better in real life I saw theone at the mac herp show very kewl...
I think if they where green they would be better than chondros..


----------



## hazzard (Apr 2, 2007)

Have both and think they are far superior in many ways, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## cris (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree with Sdaji. 
If you are after money get an albino or a GTP pair.
I would rather keep a rough scaled python because it would be interesting IMO but in reality I wouldnt pay that much for any snake because there is absolutely no way i could afford it.

I also honestly think the RSP's are one of the most ugly snakes ever.

If someone wants "wow factor" stick a ceramic toilet bowl on your head and walk around the city chanting random war cries, it is guaranteed to work :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 3, 2007)

has anyone got a front face shot? i just love the look of them :-D so adorable!


----------



## -Peter (Apr 3, 2007)

Top bid so far is $2300


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 3, 2007)

I think that GTP and Roughies are up there as my favourites. 
I really dont like albinos they just seem so unnatural which almost defies my reason for keeping herps.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 3, 2007)

woohoo.... nice to see someone with the same opinion....


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

i do love albinos, they are a natural mutation so its unfair to call them unnatural, but i do prefer roughies


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 3, 2007)

Well it is a natural mutation but an albino wouldnt last long in the wild.


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

you would be suprised how long some do actually last in the wild


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 4, 2007)

when us victorians are able to keep the RSP's what do you think the price will be for a pair?


----------



## orsm (May 4, 2007)

What class is M.carinata under in NSW?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 4, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> when us victorians are able to keep the RSP's what do you think the price will be for a pair?


 
I think our currency would have changed before that ever happens.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 4, 2007)

I think these guys are great, but i would still much prefer to own an albino olive!
They are just outstanding! 
GTP's dont do much for me anymore, dont get me wrong, if the price dropped i would get one, but, if they were the same price as BHP's/Woma's/Hypo Bredli..
I would MUCH prefer a nice southern x hypo bredli.

As for the roughies, i need to see more pics to be convinced, and what is their actual temperment like?

Olives still do it for me!


----------



## ozpythons (May 5, 2007)

Hey i hope that their temperment is good otherwise have you seen their teeth?

IF YOUR EXPERIENCE ISN'T UP TO THE TASK LOOK OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## hazzard (May 5, 2007)

They are all show!


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 5, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> This website is helping me put such a dent in my bank account....
> 
> After looking at the Snake Ranch Website I have fallen in love with these little Rough Scaled Pythons..... so very very cute....
> 
> ...



hey how are you theres a pair for sale on herp traders for $10,000. 

why are they so much?

cheers jody


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 5, 2007)

Cause they are a rare snake.... God I would love a rough scaled python...
They are gorgeous..


----------



## zulu (May 5, 2007)

*Rough*

Good looking head on roughies and they look alright as juvys,interesting python for sure but they arnt much to look at colour wise so they wont set the world on fire.There is plenty of GTPs about but quality wise allot are very ordinary colour wise and will drop in price against those that come out of colour change looking very beautiful,there is a huge difference between individuals and lines in regards to colour and that will be reflected in prices in the future,so its better to pay more for what you think is quality to start with.


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 6, 2007)

I'd love to breed GTP there one of my favourit snakes I want to try get the most stunning colour variations like the blue's and that dreep green also bright green all over ect I reacon I would keep all the best looking ones sell the rest to purchase some more males or females for the offspring and so far I would be so happy


----------



## PhilK (May 6, 2007)

Any piccies of these fabled teeth? And from those previous pics.. I assume their scales don't turn rough 'til their older? Those pics didn't look all that rough...


----------



## hazzard (May 7, 2007)

Yes you are right phil, hatchies don't have the rough scaling it happens as they mature. 
It is difficult to photograph their teeth except when feeding, and this isn't as impressive as when they put on a threat display. I can assure you their teeth are absolutely massive compared to all other pythons, abnormally massive. Obviously an adaptation of grabbing birds in flight or thick furred marsupials, rats et. 

Their are extremely gentle natured when mature. In time when the price is much much lower they will become a great first snake candidate IMO. As for not being impressively coloured, each to their own i guess, i find them curious, colourful like a well contrasted stimmy! Most photos i've seen are taken wen in their dull phase. Their colour changes dramatically day and night due to whatever reason. They can go a ghostly grey and dissapear into a branch.

They have several more qualities than people give them credit for (except that they are not green). I've spoken to a few major keepers that have them and they are regarded as a favourite in their collections. Until you have owned one it's very hard to judge them, unless of course your green sighted like most of the herp community today. At least roughies move!


http://www.moreliapythons.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4344 check this out for their teeth!


----------



## Chimera (May 7, 2007)

HAHA nicely put. I had a good chat with a few of the snake ranch people about roughys, all said that they are a pleasure to own. Apparently they are very similar to a baby olive in their alertness and attentiveness.

I did make the comment to them that they need to find a good way to market roughys as it doesn't seem appealing to buy a python with rough scales and extra long teeth


----------



## hazzard (May 7, 2007)

orsm said:


> What class is M.carinata under in NSW?



Class 2, however they still don't appear on the list!


----------



## Tsidasa (May 7, 2007)

Ok i found this on wikipedia : The *morelia carinata* or the *Rough-scaled* python is distinguished by a huge parietal scale and the presence of distinct keeled scales. It's probably the world's rarest python....i didn't know it was more rare than even the oenpelli (spelling?) or has someone just made a pretty big assumption


----------



## PhilK (May 7, 2007)

Woah.. Teeth. I think they're great. Now, to win the lotto...


----------



## hazzard (May 7, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Ok i found this on wikipedia : The *morelia carinata* or the *Rough-scaled* python is distinguished by a huge parietal scale and the presence of distinct keeled scales. It's probably the world's rarest python....i didn't know it was more rare than even the oenpelli (spelling?) or has someone just made a pretty big assumption



They are suspected to be rarer than oenpelli's yes. Oenpellis are not rare just not legally allowed to be collected at this stage! Less than a dozen specimens have been encountered in the wild.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 7, 2007)

cool thanks hazzard =)


----------

